# Was bekomme ich für meinen Laptop noch?



## _root (29. August 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe hier meinen alten Laptop. Wollte euch mal fragen was ihr so denk was ich dafür noch bekomme.

Er hat folgende Hardware:

*Bildschirm:* 14,1 Zoll TFT
*Prozessor:* Intel Celeron, 1 GHz
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 256 MB
*Festplatte:* 15 GB
*Drives:* Floppy, 8x-DVD
*Ausstattung:* Modem, LAN, FireWire, USB, VGA-Anschluss, S-Video-Out, Infrarot, Parallel, PS/2

Es handelt sich um einen *Gericon Overdose 3*

MfG aCid


----------



## Julian Maicher (29. August 2005)

Orientier dich doch an ebay: http://search.ebay.de/gericom-overdose-3_W0QQfromZR8QQpqryZGericonQ20OverdoseQ203
Ich tippe mal  ~350 €, die ich persönlich aber nicht zahlen würde


----------



## Alex Duschek (30. August 2005)

Ich würd sagen weniger,weil 1 GHz ist wirklich wenig,vor allem da es nicht einmal ein Centrino ist,dazu wenig RAM und Festplatte ist auch sehr klein.

~ 200 € würd ich meinen,aber ich kann mich sicher auch täuschen


----------



## Tobias K. (30. August 2005)

moin


Ebay ist da immer ein guter Anhaltspunkt.
Einfach mal gucken was dort für gleichwertige Geräte gezahlt wird.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Radhad (2. September 2005)

Ich denk auch, mehr als 200€ wirst du dafür nicht mehr bekommen. Aber so als Tipp: kannst ja dazu schreiben, dass der sich lohnt für Anfänger im PC Bereich. Denn Anfänger nutzen meißt nur Office-Produkte & den Browser.


Gruß Radhad


----------

